# Bachmann boxcars



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I just purchased two Bachmann boxcars. There are some interesting things involved with the cars I received. One is a Great Northern boxcar. It has the normal metal wheels, but very little graphics on the body. Has the railroad name and number, but no gross weights, etc. The second boxcar is a Durango & Silverton. It has all of the graphics on it, but it came with plastic wheels!!!! I never had a Bachmann car come with plastic wheels before. I am happy with the cars, and I'm not complaining, but I was just surprised to discover new Bachmann cars like this.

Ed


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Ed, 
you don't mention if they are Big Hauler or Spectrum stock...I'd venture to say BH?

and I'd also go as far to guess the one with plastic wheels was NOS?


cale


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

surprised to discover new Bachmann cars like this


Maybe it was 'new' in that you were the first owner other than the dealer, but it must be 10+ years since Bachmann sold cars with plastic wheels.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

First of all, Cale & Pete, you are right they are Big Hauler, definitely not spectrum cars. That is interesting, Pete, that Bachmann did at one time make their rolling stock with plastic wheels. I am positive this was manufactured some time ago as it was a Durango and Silverton. I haven't seen that in the past five years at least. I just didn't realize that Bachmann ever had made cars with plastic wheels. I was just happy to get it since I hadn't seen it anywhere else. This supplier has a lot of "outdated" products, which I love to purchase.

Anyway, thanks for the heads up that Bachmann did in fact make cars with plastic wheels in the past.

Ed


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

It's not just bachmann but at one time many if not most cars came with plastic wheels.......


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

When I got Into G in 1996 every car I got had plastic wheels. Anyone interested in 250 plus sets of plastic wheels LOL!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Doug, yep your correct, I given some away, I still have, probably 100 or so, it's hard to throw them away isn't it.....I might need them some day maybe 10 or 20 but not 100.....same with hook and loop couplers, and I can't even think of a use for them


----------

